# Having withdraws......



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im having withdraws!!!! Its been a week and one day, that i got my gun off. I spent all day calling, and when i was headed from one farm to the other! Yup thats when i saw Mr, Wiley, trotting across a field full of cattle.

30 mph wind gust tomorrow, so looks like Fridays huge chance of rain, might be my next outing. Good luck everyone...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*ME TOO!!! Its been awhile but I did get out this evening for 1 stand --No takers---Hope to get a couple of tries tomorrow morning---lots of snow --its snowshoe time----SB*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am working nights this week so I am hoping to sneak in a hunt or two, then its off to South Texas to get in some Serious Deer Hunting at the Brother-in-Laws Ranch!! Woo Hooo!! you betcha I am taking my coyote calls with me!!! May even get in a lil Hog Hunt or Two!!


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I'm fixin to be off for 2 weeks. I'll be out there everyday I can. Right now I have New Years and Sunday planned. We'll see what the weather does for the remainder. They are really moving here.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It rained all day Wednesday here and is supposed to be rainy again Thursday. I am taking the wife to the airport so she'll be gone a few days so I'll try to get out Friday or Saturday perhaps both. There is a lot of snow here in the high country snow level may drop 1-2" to 2-3000 feet. 7000ft snow should be 1-2 ft. Ski resorts will probably get 2-4ft. We even have blizzard warnings for the White Mountainsin east central AZ and on Mt. Lemmon just out of Tucson.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It rained all day Wednesday here and is supposed to be rainy again Thursday. I am taking the wife to the airport so she'll be gone a few days so I'll try to get out Friday or Saturday perhaps both. There is a lot of snow here in the high country snow level may drop 1-2" to 2-3000 feet. 7000ft snow should be 1-2 ft. Ski resorts will probably get 2-4ft. We even have blizzard warnings for the White Mountainsin east central AZ and on Mt. Lemmon just out of Tucson.


 Boy thats quite a change for you guys, might have to dig out the longjohns!! HA!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We are supposed to have hard freeze here Tonight to the twenties. You can bet the morons will be out on the roads in the AM too. People here forget that they get slippery when wet and continue to drive like fools.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> We are supposed to have hard freeze here Tonight to the twenties. You can bet the morons will be out on the roads in the AM too. People here forget that they get slippery when wet and continue to drive like fools.


 Boy oh Boy I hear you on that one, get the same thing here but you would think they would finally learn!!!


----------

